# Atlas 3996 Lower Counter-shaft Rebuild



## TLW (Mar 1, 2016)

Recently I discovered the need to rebuild the lower counter-shaft assembly in my Atlas 3996. This assembly is simply referred to as BRACKET ASSEMBLY 3990-18 in the ATLAS 12 parts list. It consists of ;

* item #     PART #      NAME                             QUANTITY*
      34          041-32       BRACKET C'SHAFT              1
      36          9-644         OILER                                       1
      37           L3-109      BUSHING C'SHAFT              2
      38            9-146        WASHER C'SHAFT              2
      42           698-049   STUD, SHAFT                         1

      #404 Woodruff Key    (Hardware store part)   
       Pulleys (10-80 and 560-060) are in good condition.                                         

   My plan is to remove the old bushings and replace the C'Shaft. My questions are; Does anyone know the size of the #37 bushings? The C'Shaft (698-049) is .750 as best as I can tell. This lathe has been run for years with the bushings worn out and the shaft is now scored. How do I remove the old bushings? Will I need to reem them after replacing them?


----------



## Mondo (Mar 2, 2016)

I haven't gotten this far into my 101-29880 which has similar if not identical parts, but you should not need to ream the bushings.  The bushings will be an easy press-fit and can probably be pushed out with a large C-clamp, a short stub of rod that has an OD just a tad under the OD of the bushing, and a stub of pipe or tubing that is larger than the OD of the bushing.  Measure the ID of the bore after the old bushings have been removed, then procure or turn new bushings that have a slightly larger OD (+.001 - .002) with a 3/4" ID.  A new chunk of 3/4" drill rod will work as a replacement shaft;  it need not be hardened. Don't use HR or CR from the local hardware store. It will not be uniform in diameter and will likely not be straight.

Spiral_Chips


----------

